

In less than two years, a smartphone could be your only computer - kensentme
http://www.wired.com/2015/02/smartphone-only-computer/

======
mark_l_watson
I think it is possible.

Easily hooking up to large monitors and/or 4K TVs will be important. Also new
designs in furniture, where some table and counter surfaces becoming virtual
keyboards with nearby displays will help also. My Note 4 is powerful enough
for a lot of work with better peripheral support.

~~~
proyb2
and cost the same as an low end notebook and smartphones segment are too
fragmented to find the right support. In fact, Remix Mini is way cheaper that
everyone can own it.

------
enlightenedfool
They kept saying this for many years now. Depends on who the "your" is. This
is not true for anyone whose uses a computer for more than just e-mail and
browsing. and smart phone still sucks for the latter.

